# Big Bang Theory 5/10/12



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Best season finale I have seen in a long time.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I was laughing through the whole episode, I thought it was really well done.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't watched it, but we're already in finale season???


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I haven't watched it, but we're already in finale season???


Yup. 

The only good part is that it means we're almost at the summer cable show season.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I mostly watch sitcoms, so I'm screwed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I must have been briefly distracted, because I missed the part where Sheldon held Amy's hand. I loved her startled and excited look at that.

I'm kind of surprised they went through with both sending Howard into space, and having him get married. When he gets back, it'll be interesting what they do with their living arrangement. Will this finally get him to move out?

Kinda sucks for Raj. Everyone has someone, even Sheldon. I think that's something they should work on next season, getting Raj to develop some more.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I didn't see Raj drinking during the wedding. Error or oversight?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> When he gets back, it'll be interesting what they do with their living arrangement. Will this finally get him to move out?


I liked when during the wedding, Howard's mom yelled at him and he said "Shut up, Bernadette is the only one that can yell at me now!"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The card at the end was great too, it got dusty just reading that.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm going intospace and when I get back I'm picking up poodle poop.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Hank said:


> I didn't see Raj drinking during the wedding. Error or oversight?


He was drinking champagne in the apartment before they went up to the roof- when Howard gave them their gifts.

I teared up when the camera pulled back at the end for the Google Earth view. Then the hand holding and I legit cried.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

One of the best BBT ever. Comedy + Heart = Winner.

The only thing that sort of took me out of it was Sheldon squeezing Amy's hand at the end. I just don't believe he'd do that. Maybe her psychological manipulations are yielding real results.

But it was nice to see "supportive" Sheldon for once, even offering to officiate the ceremony. And cool they ALL married the couple.

And the wedding dress really complimented Bernadette's girlish figure well.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I thought it was really well done, and we got to see Mrs. Walowitz!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I totally cried at the end!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jehma said:


> I thought it was really well done, and we got to see Mrs. Walowitz!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


>


I suspect he refers to Bernadette.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

LoadStar said:


>


Bernadette is now Mrs. Walowitz. 

Or at least I assume that is what he was referring to.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

dimented said:


> Bernadette is now Mrs. Walowitz.
> 
> Or at least I assume that is what he was referring to.


Actually Bernadette is now Mrs. Wolowitz.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect he refers to Bernadette.





dimented said:


> Bernadette is now Mrs. Walowitz.
> 
> Or at least I assume that is what he was referring to.


Thank you, just chalk that one up to a zoom. 

Although didn't Bernadette at one point talk about keeping her name, or taking a hyphenated name?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm in hell Leonard, don't stop...


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

At the end, when they zoomed way out and you saw the roof, wasn't that Mrs. Walowitz sitting on a chair by the side of the roof?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

dimented said:


> Bernadette is now Mrs. Walowitz.
> 
> Or at least I assume that is what he was referring to.


And I'm a she


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, they can't have Howard move out or we'd lose the senior Mrs W*o*lowitz. That cannot happen.

Great ep. Miss the show already.  Agree about the card at the end. Sometimes I forget to read those. I guess they are just for us, eh? Nobody without a Tivo (or generic DVR) would even be able to speed-read that in the hot second it is up.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Found this:



> View From Above
> During the spectacular pan-out after Howard and Bernadette said, "I do," eagle-eyed viewers could have spotted the never-before-seen but frequently heard Mrs. Wolowitz. "It's kind of fun because it's just for a second," Prady says of the character best described as a stout woman in an ugly dress. "She's got a hat on so you just see that mass of pink. There's been a desire to not go into the Home Improvement territory and start seeing pieces of her on screen, but this seemed fun so we did it."


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...ry-finale-postmortem-howard-bernadette-320776


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

jehma said:


> At the end, when they zoomed way out and you saw the roof, wasn't that Mrs. Walowitz sitting on a chair by the side of the roof?


Not at the edge of the roof, remember she didn't want to fall off. 










Better image:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the pic, Snowjay. I didn't even think about 'seeing' her. So cool the way they did this.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I had missed that the arrow though the heart was a rocket!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think it's just an arrow.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I loved the fact that the tiara was part of AFF's Maid of Honor ensemble.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Every single one of these little details are just great- really a well done finale.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I wonder whether the person sitting in as the otherwise virtual (original) Mrs. Wolowitz was Carol Ann Susi (the character's off-screen voice actor).


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Marc said:


> I wonder whether the person sitting in as the otherwise virtual (original) Mrs. Wolowitz was Carol Ann Susi (the character's off-screen voice actor).


From the photos it looks like she was drawn in.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

The vanity card was nice. I was less happy with the episode, but the vanity card kinda pulled it together.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I find it hard to read the title cards because the print is small, even on my 55" TV. can anyone post the text here?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Thank you, just chalk that one up to a zoom.


Hope you have aloe vera because you just got burned. 

I see the guys have directv because Sheldon saying were the NASA channel is pretty much correct.


----------



## spud (Mar 17, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> I find it hard to read the title cards because the print is small, even on my 55" TV. can anyone post the text here?


http://chucklorre.com/index.php?p=389


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> I find it hard to read the title cards because the print is small, even on my 55" TV. can anyone post the text here?


So what doesn't work right, your TV or your eyes? 

Or are you sitting WAY too far away?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Some pics and tweets from Mike Massimino: http://twitter.com/#!/astro_mike


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ct1 said:


> Some pics and tweets from Mike Massimino: http://twitter.com/#!/astro_mike


One of the things I love about BBT. they get real people


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

zordude said:


> So what doesn't work right, your TV or your eyes?
> 
> Or are you sitting WAY too far away?


My eyes, unfortunately. Laser treatment forDiabetic retinopathy has made my eyes sensitive to bright light. I get bad blooming around lights, so reading small text is difficult.


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm personaly proud to say that I went to 2 tapings this season. One of them was the first Mike Massimino episode. He was there all the way till the end of the taping that night. The free pizza they gave us both times sucked tho. =)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wait, so the astronaut was really an astronaut? Cool!

Also, Simon Helberg is HAWT when he's not all Walowitzed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hank said:


> I didn't see Raj drinking during the wedding. Error or oversight?


But there weren't any hot non-attached girls there...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> And the wedding dress really complimented Bernadette's girlish figure well.


Dress: Bernadette, you have a nice figure.
Bernadette: Thanks, dress.



sharkster said:


> Nobody without a Tivo (or generic DVR) would even be able to speed-read that in the hot second it is up.


Newbie. I was pausing my VCR to watch the end cards on "Dharma & Greg". Now get off my lawn.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> One of the things I love about BBT. they get real people


Wow... I had no idea that was a real astronaut and not an actor. He did a great job.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> And the wedding dress really complimented Bernadette's girlish figure well.


Penny "cleans up real nice" too!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Can someone explain to me why they had to do it on the roof?

And Sheldon better stop *****ing or he'll lose Penny again. If I had someone like Penny, the only words out of my mouth would be "yes, mam" and "as you wish"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Can someone explain to me why they had to do it on the roof?


So they could be on Google Earth...


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Anubys said:


> And Sheldon better stop *****ing or he'll lose Penny again. If I had someone like Penny, the only words out of my mouth would be "yes, mam" and "as you wish"


You figure a genius would be able to keep Sheldon and Leonard straight.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> But there weren't any hot non-attached girls there...


So Raj is able to talk to unattractive or attached women without drinking?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Wow... I had no idea that was a real astronaut and not an actor. He did a great job.


That's what I was thinking. He's really funny!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tiams said:


> So Raj is able to talk to unattractive or attached women without drinking?


Again- he was drinking champagne.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> But there weren't any hot non-attached girls there...





tiams said:


> So Raj is able to talk to unattractive or attached women without drinking?





Cearbhaill said:


> Again- he was drinking champagne.


I know he was drinking champagne. But I took mattack's post to mean that he didn't need to be drinking because there weren't any hot non-attached girls there. I was asking him to clarify if he meant that Raj doesn't need to drink to talk to non-hot, attached women.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

tiams said:


> I know he was drinking champagne. But I took mattack's post to mean that he didn't need to be drinking because there weren't any hot non-attached girls there. I was asking him to clarify if he meant that Raj doesn't need to drink to talk to non-hot, attached women.


The only women we've ever seen him speak in front of while sober are his mom and his sister.

And it's not just "moms" in general, since we've seen him specifically be unable to speak to Sheldon's mom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tiams said:


> So Raj is able to talk to unattractive or attached women without drinking?


No. He couldn't talk to Penny when she was dating Leonard the first time (when it was more "serious"). If he can't talk to Penny, he can't talk to anyone.

Oh, and he couldn't even talk to "Siri" even if that was a dream.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TampaThunder said:


> You figure a genius would be able to keep Sheldon and Leonard straight.


My brain is full. For every new thing in, something old must come out!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

busyba said:


> And it's not just "moms" in general, since we've seen him specifically be unable to speak to Sheldon's mom.


OK, I guess I was wrong.. I thought I remembered it not being (almost) all women, but only women he potentially might be attracted to.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

9 times out of 10, no problem.

"What happens on the 10th time" Problem.

ROFLMAO.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just watched the rooftop scene again, and, as the camera pulls out, not only can you see Howard's mother, but you can see her clapping with everyone else.

And, yes, that IS a rocket-shaped arrow. The "feathers" are actually rocket fins...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

> Newbie. I was pausing my VCR to watch the end cards on "Dharma & Greg". Now get off my lawn.


Ah, touche' 

VCRs seem so far in the distant past that I guess my brain decided that they never actually existed.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

mattack said:


> Newbie. I was pausing my VCR to watch the end cards on "Dharma & Greg". Now get off my lawn.


One of my favorite shows of all time.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

When Howard said he could see his life passing in front of his eyes, for a second I thought this was going to be a clip show. I'm glad it wasn't!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

After reading the vanity card, my wife got upset with me that we weren't holding hands. Damn you Chuck Lorre!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Lucky for me, my g/f was sitting on the other end of the couch!

dodged that bullet.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, Simon Helberg is HAWT when he's not all Walowitzed.


I like the beard!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, Simon Helberg is HAWT when he's not all Walowitzed.


Really?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really?


Me too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Me too.


You also think Simon Helberg is hawt, or you share my confusion that someone could think so?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> You also think Simon Helberg is hawt, or you share my confusion that someone could think so?


I share your confusion


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wouldn't say hawt, but he is a cutie.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I wouldn't say hawt, but he is a cutie.


Ugh...I must be out of touch with what is "cute" these days, then....I'd say he's just plain ugly...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I mean the hair. When his hair's not slicked down.

I have never claimed to have conventional taste in men.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> Ugh...I must be out of touch with what is "cute" these days, then....I'd say he's just plain ugly...


:up: But then again I think some guys are amazingly hot that I know most people look at me like


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I skew heavily nerd. I find him handsome.

I find most men women swoon over kinda...plastic.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That's a really nice pic of Helberg. I think he looks ok (except for being so tiny) when he is NOT Wolowitzified. Wolowitz creeps me out, but Helberg isn't bad looking at all.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I really liked him on the unfortunately short-lived Studio 60. He played one of the cast members and many weeks he was doing an impression of Nicolas Cage.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sharkster said:


> (except for being so tiny)


So you're one of the shortophobic people, huh?

(_mostly_ joking)



Ereth said:


> I really liked him on the unfortunately short-lived Studio 60. He played one of the cast members and many weeks he was doing an impression of Nicolas Cage.


Wow, didn't remember him from that show.. I thought the show was excellent.. (though in retrospect, 30 Rock is by far the better of the two "it's like behind the scenes at SNL" shows that premiered that year).


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

mattack said:


> Wow, didn't remember him from that show.. I thought the show was excellent.. (though in retrospect, 30 Rock is by far the better of the two "it's like behind the scenes at SNL" shows that premiered that year).


It's by far the longest lasting. I wouldn't say "better". I've tried repeatedly and I have never yet managed to watch an entire episode of "30 Rock", it's just too awful. I don't know how it survived and "Studio 60" didn't.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Studio 60 was better TV. 30 Rock is better comedy.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Hank said:


> Studio 60 was better TV. 30 Rock is better comedy.


I am, apparently, of the wrong generation, as I've never yet seen anything remotely humorous (let alone actually funny) on 30 Rock. And I like Tina Fey. Unfortunately, I absolutely can not stand Tracey Morgan. In anything.

But a lot of the "newer, hipper" shows have that effect on me, including SNL itself, which no longer targets my sense of humor, so I'm sure it's just me.

ETA: huh. If Wikipedia is to be believed, "Studio 60" had better ratings than "30 Rock", but was cancelled as it was more expensive to produce. They also note that if you include DVR viewers, the ratings went way up.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just a heads up for those who like to talk about the charms of particular actors over the lifespan of multiple shows, there's a thread running now which may be of interest:

Former TV stars who you would make a point to watch their new show


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Ugh...I must be out of touch with what is "cute" these days, then....I'd say he's just plain ugly...


Here's what you do when you see an "ugly" person.
First, understand that someone is probably in love with them. So I try and see what the person that loves them sees- I look for the feature that I think the lover loves most.
Helberg has beautiful eyes- just very, very nice.

Try it in a mall or somewhere sometime- there is something attractive about everyone. You just have to be able to _see_ it. Some people take more looking, that's all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ereth said:


> I am, apparently, of the wrong generation, as I've never yet seen anything remotely humorous (let alone actually funny) on 30 Rock. And I like Tina Fey. Unfortunately, I absolutely can not stand Tracey Morgan. In anything...


That's exactly me as well. Never have seen what the attraction is for 30 rock. And I also hate Morgan...


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

mattack said:


> Wow, didn't remember him from that show.. I thought the show was excellent..


I agree on both counts. Who was his character in Studio 60?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's what you do when you see an "ugly" person.
> First, understand that someone is probably in love with them. So I try and see what the person that loves them sees- I look for the feature that I think the lover loves most.
> Helberg has beautiful eyes- just very, very nice.
> 
> Try it in a mall or somewhere sometime- there is something attractive about everyone. You just have to be able to _see_ it. Some people take more looking, that's all.


:up:


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's what you do when you see an "ugly" person.
> First, understand that someone is probably in love with them. So I try and see what the person that loves them sees- I look for the feature that I think the lover loves most.
> Helberg has beautiful eyes- just very, very nice.
> 
> Try it in a mall or somewhere sometime- there is something attractive about everyone. You just have to be able to _see_ it. Some people take more looking, that's all.


 awww that's sweet.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's what you do when you see an "ugly" person.
> First, understand that someone is probably in love with them. So I try and see what the person that loves them sees- I look for the feature that I think the lover loves most.
> Helberg has beautiful eyes- just very, very nice.
> 
> Try it in a mall or somewhere sometime- there is something attractive about everyone. You just have to be able to _see_ it. Some people take more looking, that's all.


Well I'm guilty of not doing this but I also acknowledge that with my odd taste in men, that I'm sure others are the same. So although I get confused as to why some people are found attractive (see Tom Cruise, Ryan Gosling and various other 'heart throbs') I don't judge others that do. I just someones feel the need to verbalize my thoughts on the matter because I'm an opinionated person.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

jehma said:


> I agree on both counts. Who was his character in Studio 60?


He played Alex Dwyer, one of the lesser characters that filled out the Studio 60 show within a show. He didn't get a lot of screen time outside the show within a show, if I recall.

Here's a clip of him doing "The Nicolas Cage Show" parody in the fictional Studio 60 SNL-like show.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_-KnLGjz9M[/media]


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> ...need to verbalize my thoughts on the matter because I'm an opinionated person.


This...

...isn't that what TCF is all about? Expressing our opinions?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I am, apparently, of the wrong generation, as I've never yet seen anything remotely humorous (let alone actually funny) on 30 Rock. And I like Tina Fey. Unfortunately, I absolutely can not stand Tracey Morgan. In anything.


There are two sides to 30 Rock. I also can't stand *anything* with the Jenna or Tracey Jordon characters. I've started FF through those parts, because most of the time, they are in the same scenese together. OTOH, the scenes with Tiny Fey and Alec Baldwin are really brilliant. I watch those two or three times to get all the tiny, quick lines they say.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ereth said:


> He played Alex Dwyer, one of the lesser characters that filled out the Studio 60 show within a show. He didn't get a lot of screen time outside the show within a show, if I recall.
> 
> Here's a clip of him doing "The Nicolas Cage Show" parody in the fictional Studio 60 SNL-like show.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_-KnLGjz9M[/media]


That's great -- they should recycle that on BBT sometime.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> There are two sides to 30 Rock. I also can't stand *anything* with the Jenna or Tracey Jordon characters. I've started FF through those parts, because most of the time, they are in the same scenese together. OTOH, the scenes with Tiny Fey and Alec Baldwin are really brilliant. I watch those two or three times to get all the tiny, quick lines they say.


I agree, but I'm ok with Tracy and Jenna in small doses. The problem with 30 Rock is that they are out of ideas. They rehash the same themes over and over and it's getting old.

I liked Studio 60, but like a lot of shows of it's ilk, it was TOO inside, so it didn't appeal to the masses and thus doomed to failure. But I thought it was very well written and I like the characters a lot.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Well, with Liz maybe having a plant next season, that's new.


Spoiler



And Jack and Avery breaking up.


 Jack dating Avery's mother. Kenneth needs to kick Whatsername out and be the paige again.

by request I spoilerized what is actually a spoiler. The rest is just my guess at what's new next season.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Hank said:


> Well, with Liz having a baby next season, that's new. And Jack and Avery breaking up. Jack dating her mother. Kenneth needs to kick Whatsername out and be the paige again.


I come to the BBT thread and get 30 Rock Spoilers.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> I come to the BBT thread and get 30 Rock Spoilers.


Better than getting a lousy tshirt

You're right, we should go back to discussing the hotness of Simon Helberg 

Someone on the radio today for no apparent reason suggested that they wanted to see a mixture of Mick Jagger and Sheldon Cooper. My head exploded at that point.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's what you do when you see an "ugly" person.
> First, understand that someone is probably in love with them. So I try and see what the person that loves them sees- I look for the feature that I think the lover loves most.
> Helberg has beautiful eyes- just very, very nice.
> 
> Try it in a mall or somewhere sometime- there is something attractive about everyone. You just have to be able to _see_ it. Some people take more looking, that's all.


Cearbhaill is very wise.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

tiams said:


> I come to the BBT thread and get 30 Rock Spoilers.


It's ridiculous, right?

I don't know what it is about some fans of 30 Rock, that no one can mention Studio 60 without someone chiming in that 30 Rock is still on the air while Studio 60 crashed and burned, or that 30 Rock is the better comedy (not surprising, since despite what imdb says, Studio 60 was no more a comedy than The West Wing was). [And NO, 30 Rock fans, I don't need to hear you say AGAIN that both shows were about a comedy sketch show and that the show-within wasn't funny. We've heard you already, like a bazillion times.] The whole thing is demented. If, every time people mentioned _Life on Mars_, someone came along and posted "but _Castle_ is better" just because both shows involve a police department and are set in NYC, people would see how lame that was, but since it's apparently okay to crap on any mention of Aaron Sorkin, people don't see the absurdity.

To get back on topic: thumbs up to Simon Helberg for his fine work on both BBT and Studio 60.

It doesn't always show to its best advantage on BBT, but he has a nice voice, too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> It's ridiculous, right?
> 
> I don't know what it is about some fans of 30 Rock, that no one can mention Studio 60 without someone chiming in that 30 Rock is still on the air while Studio 60 crashed and burned, or that 30 Rock is the better comedy (not surprising, since despite what imdb says, Studio 60 was no more a comedy than The West Wing was). [And NO, 30 Rock fans, I don't need to hear you say AGAIN that both shows were about a comedy sketch show and that the show-within wasn't funny. We've heard you already, like a bazillion times.] The whole thing is demented. If, every time people mentioned _Life on Mars_, someone came along and posted "but _Castle_ is better" just because both shows involve a police department and are set in NYC, people would see how lame that was, but since it's apparently okay to crap on any mention of Aaron Sorkin, people don't see the absurdity.
> 
> ...


I guess the thing with 30 and 60 is they had the same premise AND they premiered within a few days of each other and were on the same network. So the comparisons are a natural consequence.

But you're right, it's old news. I guess there's still a lot of Sorkin groupies out there


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> It's ridiculous, right?
> 
> I don't know what it is about some fans of 30 Rock, that no one can mention Studio 60 without someone chiming in that 30 Rock is still on the air while Studio 60 crashed and burned, or that 30 Rock is the better comedy (not surprising, since despite what imdb says, Studio 60 was no more a comedy than The West Wing was). [And NO, 30 Rock fans, I don't need to hear you say AGAIN that both shows were about a comedy sketch show and that the show-within wasn't funny. We've heard you already, like a bazillion times.] The whole thing is demented. If, every time people mentioned _Life on Mars_, someone came along and posted "but _Castle_ is better" just because both shows involve a police department and are set in NYC, people would see how lame that was, but since it's apparently okay to crap on any mention of Aaron Sorkin, people don't see the absurdity.


I hope you're not talking about what I said and you're just ranting... because I am a *huge* Sorkin fan, and would have chosen 60 over 30 any day. But I'm also a Tiny Fey fan, and that's what we're left with. What I actually said was that Studio 60 was better TV, and that 30 Rock was better Comedy. That *wasn't* a comparison.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Hank said:


> Well, with Liz... <snip>


You should really go back and spoilerize that so these major plot points aren't spoiled for anybody else.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Only one of those things I posted was an actual spoiler. And not a major one either.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Hank said:


> Only one of those things I posted was an actual spoiler. And not a major one either.


It's not for you to decide whether something is a major or minor spoiler. I am behind on my 30 Rock so what you posted was spoilers (more than one).


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow. I didn't know either of those. I'm generally not cranky about spoilers, but that was all in last night's episode, I'm assuming.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> I hope you're not talking about what I said and you're just ranting... because I am a *huge* Sorkin fan, and would have chosen 60 over 30 any day. But I'm also a Tiny Fey fan, and that's what we're left with. What I actually said was that Studio 60 was better TV, and that 30 Rock was better Comedy. That *wasn't* a comparison.


It wasn't just you, Hank. I think the order of people's posts makes it evident who said what when. Yes, I'm ranting, because I don't see why, just because Simon's work on Studio 60 came up, we should be talking about 30 Rock at all.

But if we must talk about 30 Rock, I agree with the suggestion that current season stuff should be spoiler-tagged. This isn't a 30 Rock episode thread.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's what you do when you see an "ugly" person.
> First, understand that someone is probably in love with them. So I try and see what the person that loves them sees- I look for the feature that I think the lover loves most.
> Helberg has beautiful eyes- just very, very nice.
> 
> Try it in a mall or somewhere sometime- there is something attractive about everyone. You just have to be able to _see_ it. Some people take more looking, that's all.


Hmmm, I tried that once, got mall security called on me for being creepy in checking out all of the women who were passing by. 

I kid...that didn't happen to me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> Hmmm, I tried that once, got mall security called on me for being creepy in checking out all of the women who were passing by.


Took the words right out of my mouth...


----------

